# ¿como funciona un cristal de cuarzo?



## marioxcc (May 10, 2009)

Sé que un cristal de cuarzo genera pulsos, pero ¿como se usa?, osea ¿que tension hay que aplicar?, ¿cual es el ancho de los pulsos que genera?, etc..
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

El cristal de cuarzo es un "cristal de cuarzo" 

Este material tiene la caracteristica que oscila a una frecuencia determinada por el material, el corte y otros parametros de el mismo, cuando le aplicas voltage de corriente directa a sus extremos.

Genera una onda senoidal con una amplitud muy baja, la cual tienes que amplificar o en los circuitos que utilizan este dispositivo ya tiene su amplificador interno.

No genera pulsos, solo la onda senoidal.

La tension a aplicar es muy baja, y siempre se tiene que limitar la corriente con resistencias.

Y pues lo utilizar casi siempre como reloj para uP (microprocesadores) y muchos circuitos integrados mas, y tambien para generar una portadora de AM, en realidad tiene muchas aplicaciones.


----------



## mabauti (May 10, 2009)

basicamente al cristal se le aplica una tension electrica y este comienza a vibrar a un frecuencia determinada por su naturaleza o configuracion

mas información : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piezoelectricidad


----------



## marioxcc (May 10, 2009)

Ok, muchas gracias a los 2 .


----------



## kronesote234 (Nov 4, 2011)

disculpen soy nuevo aqui y he intentado simular un oscilador de 1hz en proteus con crystal y 4060 pero no  funciona alguien podria ayudarme


----------



## lordphrases (May 19, 2012)

Disculpen esto me podria hacer para configurar y hacer dos clocks aparte y que esten exactamente sincronizados...
Porque el problema me surgio aqui, pense que con capacitores se arregla, pero ya vi que no. 
y me recomendaron el cristal.


----------



## chclau (May 20, 2012)

Que es lo que necesitas hacer? No existe "perfectamente sincronizados", siempre hay una tolerancia, depende de la tecnologia que uses, y depende de los mecanismos que uses para sincronizar.

Pero antes hay que entender el requerimiento.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Que es lo que necesitas hacer? No existe "perfectamente sincronizados", siempre hay una tolerancia, depende de la tecnologia que uses, y depende de los mecanismos que uses para sincronizar.
> 
> Pero antes hay que entender el requerimiento.


agrego 
por algo se le pone un trimer al cristal,para ajustar la frecuencia 






por ejemplo los microprocesadores si no es critico el ajuste no hace falta el trimer


----------



## miguelus (May 20, 2012)

Buenos días lorfhrases5.
La aplicación que pretendes es un tanto atípica en aplicaciones “Caseras" pero suele ser algo habitual en aplicaciones “Profesionales”
Para poder sincronizar dos o más bases de tiempo, osciladores,  etc. Se emplea siempre “algo” como referencia de señal patrón.
Ese “algo” puede ser un oscilador de gran precisión, por ejemplo uno de Rubidio, una señal de Radio patrón etc.
La mayoría de los equipos de laboratorio como pueden ser los Generadores de RF, Analizadores de Espectros, Analizadores de Redes … disponen de una función que es Referencia Externa o Referencia Interna, si los ponemos como Referencia Interna utilizan el Patrón que llevan incorporado, si lo ponemos como Referencia Externa tendremos que introducir, por un conector en el panel trasero, una frecuencia para que la utilice como patrón.
Normalmente se configura un equipo como Referencia Interna y este envía esta señal a los demás, de esta manera todos los osciladores de todos los equipos estarán en fase.
La frecuencia de referencia suele ser de 10Mhz o 1Mhz.
Bien en tu caso, si lo que pretendes es hacer dos osciladores sincronizadose en frecuencia y/o en fase y que no tengan nada en común pues va a ser que no es posible.
Si quieres asegurarte que tengan una coherencia tendrás que hacer que uno de ellos controle al otro o que ambos sean sincronizados por otro externo que sirva de patrón.

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

me olvide de mencionar que para osciladores de alta precisión también se tiene en cuenta la temperatura,por ese motivo se encierra el cristal junto a una r que mantiene una temperatura estable del cristal,lo que hace qeu el oscilador sea muy estable(aunque ase años que veo no lo usan en aplicaciones ''caseras' o de cositas de estudiantes )


----------



## lordphrases (May 20, 2012)

Es lo que estoy batallando para las salidas, que me salen desfasadas, no sé si puedan ver la imagen pero esta es una idea de lo que trato de hacer para una comunicacion de datos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 72486
en la imagen, lo de arriba son las salidas y la parte de abajo son las entradas.
en uno pense ponerle un cristal y en el otro modulo otro cristal.
De todas maneras gracias, la idea era saber o conocer más sobre el cristal.


----------

